# Comunidade Meteorológica Tuga



## ajrebelo (30 Jun 2009 às 00:56)

Boas

A comunidade meteo em Portugal, tem vindo a crescer de uma forma bastante interessante nestes últimos 2 anos, com a abertura de novos sites, blogs, etc.

Este desenvolvimento chegou a uma fase de cooperação entre todos, isto é, ligar o máximo de sites possíveis entre si, fazendo que um visitante navegue não só num site ou blog, mas sim por todos nós.

Já existe alguns sites e blogs disponíveis para fazer a partilha que é bastante simples, e passo a explicar:

Num local visível, na 1 página do site ou blog, colocar o nome com o respectivo link, dos sites que aderiram à partilha, ou se não tiver espaço suficiente colocar a seguinte frase ( Comunidade Meteorológica ) ou  ( Meteo ) e ai colocar uma lista com todos os sites.

Acho que seria um passo em frente dado por esta comunidade, fazendo algo de inovador, temos um país pequeno, mas a união faz a força e juntos é bem mais fácil.

Lista de sites e blogs que já aderiram: 

www.Meteoalerta.com
www.Meteocovilha.com
www.meteohenrique.webnode.com
http://omeurumo.blogspot.com/
http://noz.blogs.sapo.pt/

O que venho aqui pedir é que cada um com um site ou blog  que queira participar nesta partilha, indique  o nome do seu site ou blog numa mensagem indicado que autoriza a sua utilização por todos nós.

Já está para já um exemplo no Meteoalerta, podem ir lá ver como coloquei

Abraços


----------

